# Microwave proofing of bread



## Adillo303 (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried this, besides me?

Sometimes, when I make bread and I am not favorably impressed with rising conditions, temp and humidity, in the kitchen, I micro proof.

After the initial kneeding, I coat the inside of a pyrec bowl with a light coat of olive oil. I put the dough ball in there and cover it with a towel. I then give it 25 seconds in the microwave. I take the bowl out and turn the dough ball over. I wait a total of two minutes and give it another 25 seconds. After that, I turn the ball again and wait 15 minutes. A final 25 second cycle and place the covered bowl in a warm place to finish rising. It usually takes a bunch of time of the first rising and into the second rising.

While, I have read that faster may cost flavor, I cannot tell the difference.

As a friend form Brooklyn once said to me "Just askin?"


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 15, 2008)

yes I have tried it, and I don`t recommend it, you get "hot Spots" (local heating) that will kill the yeast in some areas, I`v even done a "loaf" in the MW before, I used to grease a pottery bowl and make it in that, but the Prooving has to be done with normal heat (black body radiation).

bread made this way can be quite acceptable if your not fussy, but best for Toast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2008)

My new Jenn-Air oven came with a proofing setting. I put it on Rapid Proof last night and it heated the oven to 200*F. Bread came out beautifully


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 15, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> My new Jenn-Air oven came with a proofing setting. I put it on Rapid Proof last night and it heated the oven to 200*F. Bread came out beautifully


 
As I was making the buns this weekend, I realized, that I have a warming drawer. Probably would get the same effect using that. Especially, since I don't use it for anything else.

I have done a fair amount of Micro Proofing and not has a hot spot problem. Maybe lucky, maybe, I don't know what. Anyway, next batch, it's the warming drawer's turn.

AC


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2008)

I use my microwave for proofing my doughs, but in a different way.

I put about 1 to 2 cups of water into a microwave-safe bowl.  Heat on HIGH for 3 minutes.  Leave the bowl in to heat and steam up the inside, then put my dough in.  I leave the dough in the microwave, not opening the door, for about 1 hour, which is generally the appropriate rising time for most doughs.

Works every time and I never have to worry about anyone disturbing it or any drafts.

All I have to do is remove the bowl and wipe down the inside of the microwave, which is a bonus because not only is my bread proofed, my microwave gets a steam cleaning.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I use my microwave for proofing my doughs, but in a different way.
> 
> I put about 1 to 2 cups of water into a microwave-safe bowl. Heat on HIGH for 3 minutes. Leave the bowl in to heat and steam up the inside, then put my dough in. I leave the dough in the microwave, not opening the door, for about 1 hour, which is generally the appropriate rising time for most doughs.
> 
> ...


that sounds like a good idea, Katie.  Only thing is, with a retired hubby home 24/7 who uses the microwave constantly, would be difficult for me to proof in the microwave.  Sure I can tell him hands off.. but he does not listen.


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 15, 2008)

IN another thread, I think the yeast of my problems thread, Someone said that they ran the dishwasher through a hot water rinse cycle (about 10 min) then emptied the dishwasher and put the bread in there to rise, since it was bothhot and humid.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 15, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Sure I can tell him hands off.. but he does not listen.


No LadyCook, this can't be true! All of our husbands listen to _everything_ we say!


----------

